# Plant Hunting



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I like to hunt for useful plants after a rain, winter or summer. A rain makes them pop or standout! The usnea on this post caught my eye today, a lichen. The little red dots are another lichen call British Soldiers. Three separate “plants” in this photo are very useful.

Usnea – a powerful antibiotic, antiviral. Used in tincture or can be applied topically on wounds.

Pine – a source of vitamin C.

Yellow jasmine – the scraggly vine on the ground. A potent pain reliever that can be deadly if used without extreme caution.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Question!

Is the "Usnea" the same as the "Spanish Moss(Tillandsia usneoides)" that covers the oak trees along the Gulf Coast?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Question!
> 
> Is the "Usnea" the same as the "Spanish Moss(Tillandsia usneoides)" that covers the oak trees along the Gulf Coast?


No they aren't the same, "Tillandsia" is a different genus. I've read that Spanish moss has minor medicinal qualities but haven't studied it.

There is an easy way to tell the difference between usnea and similar lichens. Usnea has many "stems", select a larger one and gently stretch it. The green outer covering will break apart. Usnea has a white inner core that is somewhat stretchy when the plant is moist. If it's very dry it tends to snap but you may still be able to see the tiny white core. Only lichens in the usnea genus have this white core.

I used the broad genus name "Usnea". In my photo the lichen is "Usnea strigosa" common throughout the eastern US, along the gulf coast into Florida.

There are 500 plus species of usnea world wide. I've read that all are used the same medicinally. The ancient chinese, greeks and romans all used usnea as did Native Americans. If you wish run a google search on "Usnea medicinal uses". You will find many examples of how to use it. I have 2 quarts of usnea tincture that are done. I need to strain out the plant material.

Here is a link to a website showing many of the species in north america, some very good photos.

http://lichens.digitalmycology.com/macrolichens/Usnea.html


----------

